# Fusion drive avec BootCamp --> 2 SSD



## Totoleheros (27 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Mac mini avec un fusion drive 1To+SSD 128Gb. J'ai une partition d'environ 500Gb pour MacOS Catalina et une partition de 500Gb pour Boot Camp avec Windows 10 Pro. J'aimerais remplacer cette configuration par 2 SSD de 500Gb que j'ai en stock. J'ai commencé par cloner la partition BootCamp sur l'un des SSD monté dans un boitier USB. Et là les soucis commencent: je n'ai pas réussi à booter dessus (en laissant le SSD dans son boitier).
Avez-vous des conseils pour moi? Dois-je créer un disque fusion drive avec les 2 SSD d'abord, puis utiliser BootCamp assistant, mais comment faire pour cloner parfaitement ma partition BootCamp? Ou bien je peux avoir un dual boot sans cela: un SSD qui booterait sur MacOS et l'autre sous Windows? Comment y parvenir?
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

Tony


----------



## maxou56 (27 Novembre 2021)

Totoleheros a dit:


> J'aimerais remplacer cette configuration par 2 SSD de 500Gb que j'ai en stock


Bonjour,
Mac mini 2012 ou 2014? Car le 2014 n'a qu'un seul emplacement SATA 3, le SSD est au format barrette Pcie (2 lignes Pcie 2.0 soit env 800Mo/s max)








						Remplacement du SSD du Mac mini fin 2014
					

Utilisez ce tutoriel pour remplacer le SSD dans...




					fr.ifixit.com


----------



## Totoleheros (27 Novembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Mac mini 2012 ou 2014? Car le 2014 n'a qu'un seul emplacement SATA 3, le SSD est au format barrette Pcie (2 lignes Pcie 2.0 soit env 800Mo/s max)
> 
> 
> ...


2014 7.1 (A1347). Mais selon ifixit, avec le kit dual drive pour Mac mini, je devrais pouvoir installer 2 ssd (https://fr.ifixit.com/Réponses/Afficher/284414/Double+SSD+dans+mac+mini+late+2014)...


----------



## maxou56 (27 Novembre 2021)

Totoleheros a dit:


> Mais selon ifixit, avec le kit dual drive pour Mac mini, je devrais pouvoir installer 2 ssd


Pour moi c’est un seul SATA3 sur le Mac mini 2014, le kit dont tu parles c’est pour mettre un disque dur ou SSD SATA si il n’y en avais pas, uniquement l’option SSD.
De toute façon c’est facile de le savoir, tu vas dans informations système > matériel > SATA et si tu peux mettre 2 disques SATA il y auras alors 2 contrôleurs SATA.
Par exemple, sur la captures il y a 2 contrôleurs, mais un seul périphérique SATA de connecté:








Totoleheros a dit:


> Dois-je créer un disque fusion drive avec les 2 SSD d'abord


Je ne le conseil pas il y a presque que des désavantages, si un SDD lâche tu perds toutes les données pour presque aucun avantage.


----------



## radioman (27 Novembre 2021)

Totoleheros a dit:


> un SSD qui booterait sur MacOS et l'autre sous Windows? Comment y parvenir?


tu installes les deux SSD dans la machine
tu installes MacOS sur un SSD
tu installes Windows sur l'autre
au démarrage tu appuies sur alt pour choisir le volume de démarrage …

pas besoin de Fusion Drive : surtout pas!!!
pas besoin de bootcamp (sauf après installation de Windows pour installer les drivers)


----------



## Totoleheros (28 Novembre 2021)

radioman a dit:


> tu installes les deux SSD dans la machine
> tu installes MacOS sur un SSD
> tu installes Windows sur l'autre
> au démarrage tu appuies sur alt pour choisir le volume de démarrage …
> ...





maxou56 a dit:


> Pour moi c’est un seul SATA3 sur le Mac mini 2014, le kit dont tu parles c’est pour mettre un disque dur ou SSD SATA si il n’y en avais pas, uniquement l’option SSD.
> De toute façon c’est facile de le savoir, tu vas dans informations système > matériel > SATA et si tu peux mettre 2 disques SATA il y auras alors 2 contrôleurs SATA.
> Par exemple, sur la captures il y a 2 contrôleurs, mais un seul périphérique SATA de connecté:
> Voir la pièce jointe 247413
> ...


Voilà ce que j'ai dans A propos de ce Mac:











Il y a bien 2 contrôleurs, non?











OK merci mais ce que j'aimerais en priorité, c'est de pouvoir cloner ma partition BootCamp (j'ai mis beaucoup de temps à y configurer plein de trucs pour faire de l'astrophotographie....). Ma tentative de clonage de la partition BootCamp avec winclone ne m'a pas permis de rebooter sur le SSD. Est-ce que c'est parce qu'il était dans un boitier USB externe?


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2021)

Totoleheros a dit:


> J'ai commencé par cloner la partition BootCamp sur l'un des SSD monté dans un boitier USB. Et là les soucis commencent: je n'ai pas réussi à booter dessus (en laissant le SSD dans son boitier).


Déjà avec quel logiciel ? Depuis une version de macOS, le seul logiciel capable de cloner une partition Windows est *Winclone* et c'est le seul logiciel possible.


----------



## Totoleheros (28 Novembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Déjà avec quel logiciel ? Depuis une version de macOS, le seul logiciel capable de cloner une partition Windows est *Winclone* et c'est le seul logiciel possible.


C'est bien winclone que j'ai utilisé. Je suis en train d'essayer de faire le clonage via windows avec Minitool partition Wizard maintenant...


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2021)

Totoleheros a dit:


> C'est bien winclone que j'ai utilisé. Je suis en train d'essayer de faire le clonage via windows avec Minitool partition Wizard maintenant...


Attention avec Winclone, pour la partition recevant le clone, il faut faire le formatage en MS-DOS (FAT32) en Table de partition GUID, durant le clonage, Winclone fera la conversion en NTFS à la volée. Ne surtout pas au départ faire un formatage en NTFS !

Et pour agrandir/rétrécir une partition Windows, tu vas au devant des ennuis avec ce logiciel. Le seul logiciel capable d'agrandir/rétrécir une partition Windows sous macOS est *Camptune*.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Le seul logiciel capable d'agrandir/rétrécir une partition Windows sous macOS est *Camptune*.


Il manque la fin de ta phrase…


----------



## maxou56 (28 Novembre 2021)

Totoleheros a dit:


> Il y a bien 2 contrôleurs, non?


Bonjour,
Non un seul contrôleur SATA, l’autre c’est de PCIe mais AHCI c’est pour ça qu’il est dans la catégorie SATA, si c’était du pcie NMVe il serait affiché dans la catégorie NMVe.


----------



## Totoleheros (28 Novembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Attention avec Winclone, pour la partition recevant le clone, il faut faire le formatage en MS-DOS (FAT32) en Table de partition GUID, durant le clonage, Winclone fera la conversion en NTFS à la volée. Ne surtout pas au départ faire un formatage en NTFS !
> 
> Et pour agrandir/rétrécir une partition Windows, tu vas au devant des ennuis avec ce logiciel. Le seul logiciel capable d'agrandir/rétrécir une partition Windows sous macOS est *Camptune*.


OK, merci pour ces indications. Lors de mon essai de clonage avec winclone, je ne me souviens plus quel format j'avais utilisé. Si ce que je tente actuellement avec Minitool ne fonctionne pas, je reviendrai vers winclone en respectant ces consignes.

Par ailleurs, je ne souhaite pas changer la dimension des partitions car ma partition BootCamp et ma partition MacOS entrent parfaitement dans chacun des SSD.

Enfin, en ce qui concerne le point soulevé par Maxou56 sur le nombre de contrôleurs et ma réponse, qu'en pensez-vous, j'ai bien 2 contrôleurs ou bien?

Merci+++


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il manque la fin de ta phrase…


Non, c'est ton bloqueur de PUBS...


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2021)

Totoleheros a dit:


> Par ailleurs, je ne souhaite pas changer la dimension des partitions car ma partition BootCamp et ma partition MacOS entrent parfaitement dans chacun des SSD.


Non, mauvaise interprétation il y a une partition Windows grâce à l'utilisation d'Assistant Boot Camp.

Si tu as bien utilisé Winclone, tu as un fichier de sauvegarde avec une extension .winclone. Pour recloner cette sauvegarde, la partition ou le disque dur qui recevra le rétroclonage doit bien être formaté en MS-DOS (FAT32) en Table de partition GUID, surtout pas en MBR _(Master Boot Record)_ ! Comme mentionné, c'est Winclone qui fera la conversion à la volée en NTFS.

Un peu de lecture en réponse        #22      et officiellement... https://support.twocanoes.com/hc/en-us/articles/203407837-Create-a-Boot-Camp-Partition


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Non, c'est ton bloquer de PUBS...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 247461


oooops, c'est déjà la 2e fois que je me fais avoir


----------



## Totoleheros (28 Novembre 2021)

Bon suite et fin de mes pérégrinations: après démontage du mac mini late 2014, je suis tombé sur un connecteur SATA (enfin je crois que c'est un SATA) propriétaire qui permet le raccordement du SSD Apple du fusion drive. Je pensais que le kit dual boot de iFixit m'aurais permis de connecter mes 2 SSD mais il n'en est rien. J'ai tout de même essayé d'aller au bout et j'ai installé un seul SSD que j'avais cloné avec minitool. Mais rien à faire, le boot ne va pas au bout. Je jette finalement l'éponge. Peut-être qu'un jour j'installerai un SSD de 1To à la place du HD...Je suis revenu à la configuration Fusion drive de départ. Merci dans tous les cas pour vos conseils.


----------



## maxou56 (28 Novembre 2021)

Totoleheros a dit:


> je suis tombé sur un connecteur SATA (enfin je crois que c'est un SATA) propriétaire qui permet le raccordement du SSD Apple du fusion drive.


Non ce n'est pas du SATA, c'est du PCIe ici 2 lignes PCIe 2.0 (PCIe comme pour les Cartes graphiques... C'est marqué dans ta capture d'écran)
Tu peux mettre un SDD standard M.2 Pcie NVMe (ou AHCI) avec un adaptateur (attention pas M.2  SATA).


----------



## Totoleheros (30 Novembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas du SATA, c'est du PCIe ici 2 lignes PCIe 2.0 (PCIe comme pour les Cartes graphiques... C'est marqué dans ta capture d'écran)
> Tu peux mettre un SDD standard M.2 Pcie NVMe (ou AHCI) avec un adaptateur (attention pas M.2  SATA).


Merci maxou56. Tu avais vu juste dès mon premier post. Question: quels sont les debits sur ce port PCIe par rapport au port SATA? Ou plus directement: quitte à investir, vaut-il mieux que j’investisse dans un ssd SATA ou un M.2 PCIe NVMe?


----------



## maxou56 (30 Novembre 2021)

Totoleheros a dit:


> Question: quels sont les debits sur ce port PCIe par rapport au port SATA?


Bonjour
Sur ce Mac c'est limité par la connectique (les SSD utilisent normalement 4 lignes PCIE 3.0, soit plus de 3Go/s, ça dépend des modèles de SSD, ou les plus récents du PCIe 4.0), ici:


maxou56 a dit:


> (2 lignes Pcie 2.0 soit env 800Mo/s max)


vs max 550Mo/s en SATA 3

Attetion aussi avec un SSD NVMe il faut High Sierra minimum.


----------



## Totoleheros (2 Décembre 2021)

radioman a dit:


> tu installes les deux SSD dans la machine
> tu installes MacOS sur un SSD
> tu installes Windows sur l'autre
> au démarrage tu appuies sur alt pour choisir le volume de démarrage …
> ...





maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Sur ce Mac c'est limité par la connectique (les SSD utilisent normalement 4 lignes PCIE 3.0, soit plus de 3Go/s, ça dépend des modèles de SSD, ou les plus récents du PCIe 4.0), ici:
> 
> vs max 550Mo/s en SATA 3
> ...


Génial, merci pour ces infos !!


----------

